# Huron River contaminated with toxic chemical in Wixom area



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

A Manufacturing plant in the Wixom area released several thousand gallons of liquid containing Hexavalent chromium into the sewer system which has made its way into the Huron River.
People are warned to void contact with the water.









Michigan officials issue Huron River warning after chemical spill from Wixom sewage plant


Residents urged to avoid swimming in, wading in, drinking, or watering lawns with water from stretch of river in Oakland, Livingston counties.



www.freep.com


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

So sad! the river I grew up with, that I will never be able to eat fish out of again in my lifetime. It is so toxic, with pfas other chemicals and now this. Sure, it will flush itself out in who knows how long, and the fish will die off and repopulate. Maybe the next generation will be able to enjoy it again at some point. At least we can look at it and paddle it with memories, memories last forever.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Every day I am thankful I moved up north and escaped the insanity of urbanity.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Did y'all notice towards the bottom of the linked article? Same place was the source of the PFAS contamination to the river system in recent years.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

Time to hold these companies accountable.


----------

